# Number of Website Visitors



## PartyClothes (Oct 19, 2006)

Do people know how many visitors visit their website and how visitors that buy tshirts from their website find it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You should know by looking at your web stats. Either server logs or one of the free web statistics solutions like:

Google Analytics - http://www.google.com/analytics/
StatCounter - http://www.statcounter.com/
FreeStats - http://freestats.com/
etc...


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Stat counter is one of the better sites, it tells you exactly who came, from where, from what website, and how long they stayed. Additionally it tells you your search engine statistics. All great information if you are trying to analyze traffic.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Tshirtcrib said:


> Stat counter is one of the better sites, it tells you exactly who came, from where, from what website, and how long they stayed. Additionally it tells you your search engine statistics. All great information if you are trying to analyze traffic.


And it's Free. (basic)


----------



## Polivester (Nov 3, 2006)

This is perfect, just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## busyqate (Oct 30, 2006)

www.statcounter.com is the best way to go and it gives a lot of information including which countries your visitors came from.

_________
busyqate


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

http://extremetracking.com can do a good job of tracking down to the sales level.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I love statcounter. Why didn't anyone mention it earlier? I found it about 3 months ago on the web, and it is so much fun to see where people came from! Today I had someone from Guam look at my site.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Every webhost I've ever worked with had some decent stats built in. Not good enough to track exactly which sources turns into sales or anything, but enough to see where people are coming from, what search terms were used, when people are at your site, etc. 

Certainly an easy thing to check first to see if it fits your needs before installing other scripts.


----------



## granbury (Sep 28, 2006)

I just put the extremetracking counter on my resipsa sight but don't like the fact that anyone can click on the link and look at the stats...not that there is anything to look at yet but hopefully soon there will be. Of the other ones listed here are they the same?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone one use web CEO?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Of the other ones listed here are they the same?


statcounter, google analytics both have private trackers. Sitemeter.com does as well.


----------



## granbury (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, as always you are the man in the know.


----------

